# Hawthorne Victory Bike?



## jacob9795 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, is this a Hawthorne Victory bike? I think that it may be early 1940's? The age and paint matches all around, including the rims, and the truss rods appear to have been factory painted. The black pin stripping is hard to see in the pictures. I would like to find an original drop kick stand for it but I don't know what they're supposed to like. I have the original pedals for it but the current ones get me to and from the local bar. Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Sep 25, 2014)

Welcome th the CABE, nice ride!


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 24, 2014)

Cool! Very similar to mine.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 25, 2014)

This 1942 catalog rendition show curved fender braces but doesn't show the dropstand except on the Jr. Model.
But still nice to have the catalog pics.













It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for posting those catalog pics! That v-70 is sweet. There is a picture of two original untouched versions of his and hers v-70 models on the net somewhere. According to the catalog, Adamtinkerer and I definitely have the "better" version. I really loved that bike when I had it. Here's a Charlie Brown story:
My drunken father gave me a dusty old dilapidated bike. I cleaned the bike up and preserved it as best as I could and got it back on the road (ignore the pedals). My drunken father saw what a nice bike it really was and decided to come over, load it up, and take it back home. End of Story

Ha! Trust me, it's comical. Not looking for any empathy or sympathy.


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 25, 2014)

jacob9795 said:


> Thanks for posting those catalog pics! That v-70 is sweet. There is a picture of two original untouched versions of his and hers v-70 models on the net somewhere. According to the catalog, Adamtinkerer and I definitely have the "better" version. I really loved that bike when I had it. Here's a Charlie Brown story:
> My drunken father gave me a dusty old dilapidated bike. I cleaned the bike up and preserved it as best as I could and got it back on the road (ignore the pedals). My drunken father saw what a nice bike it really was and decided to come over, load it up, and take it back home. End of Story
> 
> Ha! Trust me, it's comical. Not looking for any empathy or sympathy.




Note: the bikes shown in advertising and rust both have straight lower frame drop out bars where as yours is angled.. a slightly later model.

Think that ear at bottom of your drop-out was for a drop stand stop. and it seems that 42 was a transitional period when kick stands became more popular so might o had a kick stand, might o a drop stand. 

edit wait, rusty bike has no drop stand stop 'ear' which means yours should be slightly older. but if that's a CWC frame,, you're looking at a weird configuration, cause most CWC with that angled drop-out lower frame bar didn't have the drop stand stop 'ear'. maybe not a CWC frame. 

tricky stuff, Just when ya thought it was safe to go outside:   drop stand stop pre-dates kick stand set-up.


----------



## hcdsign (Nov 2, 2014)

Heres my 1941 V-60 Hawthorn.  It was recovered from under 2 thick layers of house paint.  I was told that it was a late 1941 bike dressed with 1942 accessories.  I have since added a faux finished tank & correct Riverside Mate tires.

I think the straight rear stays are signature of earlier Snyder built Hawthornes


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 2, 2014)

My '40 Snyder built Hawthorne…..


----------

